# oil heater winter summer hook up



## francis chickadel (Nov 25, 2008)

hello I was hoping someone could give me some insight into oil heaters. I am unable to get natural gas to my house. The present heater needs to be replaced  it is 30 years old and has a winter summer hot water hook up. I wanted to know if this system is worth replacing or if I should get a separate hot water tank. Any imput would be helpful.

          Thanks
            Chick


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome Chick:
I recommend that you get a new, high efficiency oil heater. It is a common type of heat in your area, it gives the most btus per dollar, especially the new ones, and you save the price of the water heater and porbably the price of ductwork. That is, based on the persumtion it is a hot water heating system.
Glenn


----------

